# inverter and home computer speakers in my car?



## christian689 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi i don't want to spend lots on a stereo for my car as i have done it many times before, I'm wondering if its possible/realistic to get an inverter for my car and just plug in a set of logitech z-2300's 
"200 watts of RMS power (400 watts of peak power) deliver thunderous audio for music, movies, and games"
as i have them at home on my pc and they are great, i would just be plugging these into the inverter and using an MP3 player to run the music, is this to much power to run from an inverter? would i be better off getting some lower spec speakers?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Seems kind of klugey but I guess it would work if you got a big enough inverter and powered it off a circuit that had enough capacity. You might need to run the inverter off a dedicated big gauge wire tapped and fused into the battery like you do for a big 12v car amp. You might be able to get away connecting an inverter to the cig lighter (usually a 15 amp accessory circuit) if you don't run full volume continuously. Not a recommended practice but worst case you blow the fuse.... and then you'd know.


----------

